# jackd alsa driver



## pdono (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone have any idea why jackd cant load the alsa driver:


```
disgrace:8:18pm:517:->uname -a ; ls /var/db/pkg/ | egrep -i '(alsa|jack)'
FreeBSD disgrace 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Sun Aug 21 14:19:30 EDT 2011     root@disgrace:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/disgrace  i386
alsa-lib-1.0.23
alsa-plugins-1.0.23_2
alsa-utils-1.0.23_1
gstreamer-plugins-jack-0.10.30,3
jackit-0.121.3
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_1
linux-f10-alsa-plugins-oss-1.0.21_2
disgrace:8:18pm:518:->jackd -d alsa
jackd 0.121.3
Copyright 2001-2009 Paul Davis, Stephane Letz, Jack O'Quinn, Torben Hohn and others.
jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

could not open driver .so '/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa_midi.so': /usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa_midi.so: Undefined symbol "clock_nanosleep"

could not open driver .so '/usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so': /usr/local/lib/jack/jack_alsa.so: Undefined symbol "clock_nanosleep"

jackd: unknown driver 'alsa'
disgrace:8:19pm:519:->
```

I am wondering if there is another port that is missing.
and this clock_nanosleep symbol that is missing.

thanks in advance


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 14, 2012)

I saw this too and reinstalled jack with alsa emulation enabled from the *make config*. So far today I started jackd like this [cmd=]jackd -r -doss[/cmd]

I'm still working on it for a neighbor who wants a program like ardour running.


----------

